
Navigenics Launches Whole-Genome Scan (competing with 23andme and deCODEme) - rms
http://www.thinkgene.com/navigenics-launches-whole-genome-scan/
======
rms
A Sequoia backed startup versus a Google backed startup versus a large
Icelandic publicly traded unprofitable research institution.

It will be interesting how this one plays out.

~~~
motoko
Capitalism versus Nepotism versus Socialism

Also, John Doerr is on Navigenics board:
[http://www.navigenics.com/about/bio/JDoerrBio/nav/BoardDirec...](http://www.navigenics.com/about/bio/JDoerrBio/nav/BoardDirectors/)

